# Puppy Fun!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I got to help a friend whelp her litter yesterday. 6 more red puppies... Happy Mommy... And happy US! She got the job done between noon and 4:30PM!!! I was home to cook dinner! 

(I believe all these puppies are spoken for! ...And NO, one of them is NOT mine!!! )


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Mommy looks quite pleased, doesn't she?! And that is quite the litter, too! Beautiful, all of them.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

OMG, so, so cute. Momma is beautiful, love her colouring and markings. Great job.


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

The mommy is seriously gorgeous, and I love seeing the babies all content nursing...always gives me puppy lust.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Mommy looks quite pleased, doesn't she?! And that is quite the litter, too! Beautiful, all of them.


This is her second litter... Six both times, both times all red (or red and white) both times 3 boys and 3 girls. At least she's consistent!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> OMG, so, so cute. Momma is beautiful, love her colouring and markings. Great job.


Daddy is beautiful too... He sat outside the gate to the whelping room and waited the entire time, except for once when I shooed him outside to pee.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Poppy and Tony are such beautiful dogs with another stunning litter!


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

Such pretty puppies and beautiful Poppy is such a good Mama. Thanks for the photos, Karen. Good job.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Gorgeous parents! Mama looks awfully happy with her babies! 😊


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Who is the breeder? They are beautiful!!!😍😍😍😍


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Lisa T. said:


> Who is the breeder? They are beautiful!!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


I was going to ask the same thing, such gorgeous parents.


----------



## Magnadoodle (Apr 19, 2017)

Wowza! Those puppies are destined to be beautiful!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> Gorgeous parents! Mama looks awfully happy with her babies! &#128522;


She is being wonderful. With the first litter, she had this "WHAT'S HAPPENING TO ME?!?!" look on her face, and got pretty frantic as each baby was born. This time, she's every bit the seasoned brood bitch. She had a smile on her face the whole time except when she was actively pushing, and even then, she was all business, not nervous or upset at all. And the moment she saw each puppy, the smile was back on her face, with soft, lovey eyes. She knows the drill now, and LIKES being a mom!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisa T. said:


> Who is the breeder? They are beautiful!!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Elinor Horner, Arborway havanese.


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

I have never seen this color before, they are really beautiful, no wonder they are all spoken for.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Bnails52 said:


> I have never seen this color before, they are really beautiful, no wonder they are all spoken for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


Though many, if not most, good breeders have waiting lists... Yes they are beautiful, and part of me would love a red one. But I choose mine on color very last, and my plate is full with 3 already!!! :laugh:


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

A day spent watching a litter of havanese being born healthy to a seasoned mom sounds like a wonderful day indeed.


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

Lol, i have one and my plate is full, ca t imagine having 3 of them although all three are adorable.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Poppy makes some pretty babies, huh? Give congratulations to Elinor! Breeding pretty reds the right way  (Recent drama with local red puppies has me weary...you know how it goes).


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Beautiful photos! Thanks so much for posting, Karen!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> Poppy makes some pretty babies, huh? Give congratulations to Elinor! Breeding pretty reds the right way  (Recent drama with local red puppies has me weary...you know how it goes).


For sure! Some people are just breeding red the way they were breeding chocolates a few years ago. (and some still are) There are good red dogs out there, but they are heavily European lines. So even the good ones tend to have a different outline than we are used to in American Havanese. I would LOVE a red, but I won't compromise anything else for the color. ...And now I have 3, so I am full-up on dogs for a long time to come! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Beautiful photos! Thanks so much for posting, Karen!


Just posted some new ones today. They are 4 weeks old now, and no longer little 
"baked potatoes"  They are truly little dogs now, wagging and playing and vocalizing. My friend is very good about starting her puppies right, and at 4 weeks they are all making a valiant attempt at using the litter boxes... though the boys often still only get front feet in! LOL! They started litter box training at 3 weeks, just as they started climbing out of the whelping box.

She did early neuro-stimulation with them, and they do seem a bit more advanced-for-age than the last letter, where she didn't do it. (I was a bit skeptical until I saw the difference myself!) She has already also started charging the clicker with each one separately, in tiny (60 second) individual training sessions. This week they will transfer into a much larger play area with lots of different surfaces an new play-things to explore during the day, though they will return to their "nursery" at night for now.

It is SO much fun watching these little ones grow. (and listen to my friend agonizing already over which puppy will be best in which home  )


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

krandall said:


> Just posted some new ones today. They are 4 weeks old now, and no longer little
> "baked potatoes"  They are truly little dogs now, wagging and playing and vocalizing. My friend is very good about starting her puppies right, and at 4 weeks they are all making a valiant attempt at using the litter boxes... though the boys often still only get front feet in! LOL! They started litter box training at 3 weeks, just as they started climbing out of the whelping box.
> 
> She did early neuro-stimulation with them, and they do seem a bit more advanced-for-age than the last letter, where she didn't do it. (I was a bit skeptical until I saw the difference myself!) She has already also started charging the clicker with each one separately, in tiny (60 second) individual training sessions. This week they will transfer into a much larger play area with lots of different surfaces an new play-things to explore during the day, though they will return to their "nursery" at night for now.
> ...


These puppies are getting the best start. Any chance she has one to send my way?? :laugh:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> These puppies are getting the best start. Any chance she has one to send my way?? :laugh:


Not from this litter, and she's not intending to breed her back... Which means the next litter would be winter of 18-19


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

So, what are differences with the European lines???


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Bowie's Mom said:


> So, what are differences with the European lines???


One thing I have noticed with European Havs is a longer back, and every now and then a more exaggerated top line.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

krandall said:


> Not from this litter, and she's not intending to breed her back... Which means the next litter would be winter of 18-19


Hmm....the timing wouldn't be awful :laugh:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> One thing I have noticed with European Havs is a longer back, and every now and then a more exaggerated top line.


Yes to the longer back. And often a bit lower on leg. I hav n't seen exagerated top lines in the ones I know, but I certainly haven't seen them all!

They also seem to have a bit "coarser" coats, for lack of a better term. They arent course like a terrier or anything, but each individual hair feels thicker. To me, they feel a bit more like a Lhasa. The flip side is, although it doesn't FEEL as silky soft, they also don't seem to mat as badly. My friend has now imported 3 European dogs, none closely related, and they rarely mat. ...And NONE of them blew coat in any recognizable way. I was REALLY jealous of that part! :laugh:


----------

